
H1B It's a lottery this time too - throw2bit
http://immigrationgirl.com/uscis-confirms-h-1b-lottery-completed/
======
throw2bit
Looks like the outsourcing companies have defied Trump administration's paper
tigers. No positive changes for the American workers from the H1B side. Fake
job descriptions and unskilled workers are going to rule the roost this FY
too.

If you read the comments at the bottom of the page, it shows how this visa is
being abused.

